# [SOLVED] Computer Problem



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

My laptop has been exhibiting some extreme problems since the other day. 

I have Windows XP Service Pack 3 on a Dell XPS. 
On Tuesday, (the last time I used it without problems) it was working 100% perfect as usual. I remember shutting it down and everything was working fine. 
Then on the next day, I started having trouble. 
The computer will boot up fine, and in the first few minutes after booting up, it will work well. 
However, after about 5 mins, it will go to a laggy computer from hell. 
It becomes unusable. 
Basically I will click Start/a folder/etc, and it will be loading for like 20 minutes. 
The thing is, I try to take good care of my computer. 
I rarely ever install new programs and I keep a good antivirus/firewall on at all times. 
I use Symantec and keep it up to date always. 
Really the ONLY software I have installed in months is updates from Microsoft. 
I usually keep automatic updates turned off but I heard about the "Windows Shortcut Exploit" and realized that it might be a good idea to get the update from Microsoft, especially considering the fact that SP3 is the oldest OS that MS still supports for updates and who knows how long that will last. 
So I enabled automatic updates the other day and it seemed to install fine, but that's really the only software change that I can think of. 
My fan is working fine (that was one of my first concerns) but I was wondering if it might be a HD failure. 
The thing is, I can boot into Safe Mode and it works fine, which kind of makes me think it MUST be a software problem? 
Is it possible that I am on the verge of a HD failure but the HD can handle Safe Mode better so I'm not experiencing the problems?
Is there any ideas you guys can think of? Thanks a lot for anyone who can help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

is a/virus set to run a check on boot

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

It doesn't scan for viruses on boot but it automatically starts up to protect my computer when the it boots.

I have a NVIDIA video card I think
Genuine Intel Centrino Duo CPU
T2300 @ 1.66 GHz
1.66 GHz. 1.00 GB of RAM
Power supply, I have Dell Li-Ion batteries it says TYPE HF674 on them, and I have tried booting from the battery only, and from the AC power only, I still have the problems either way
Dell XPS M1210
Wattage 11.1 V battery

Also, I tried to do a system restore back to Monday and nothing changed.

EDIT: I think this was caused by the windows automatic updates? Is that at all possible?


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Computer Problem*

check msconfig in Start>Run to see how many programs you have starting at bootup maybe have too much stuff running at the get go....and need to disable a bunch of unnecessary programs at bootup.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

louge1953 said:


> check msconfig in Start>Run to see how many programs you have starting at bootup maybe have too much stuff running at the get go....and need to disable a bunch of unnecessary programs at bootup.


I've checked it and I don't see anything unusual starting up at boot. Either way, these haven't changed for quite some time and I suddenly am experiencing this problem that has never happened before. But just to make sure, I went in to the Startup tab and disabled most of the unnecessary items and I still got the same problems. Is there any way that the latest windows update could be causing this, or do you guys think that that's not possible?

EDIT: I forgot to mention this before but when I try to start CenturyLink Online Security (my antivirus/spyware/etc program) when in safe mode it won't open. The hourglass shows but it never opens. But I guess some things don't open in safe mode?

By the way, I am unable to open my CenturyLink Online Security (my antivirus/spyware/etc program) when in safe mode. When I click it the hourglass comes up for a second, then goes away, but it doesn't ever open. I was trying to open it to perform a virus scan on my computer. I guess some things might not work though, due to the reduced functionality in safe mode? Sorry about double posting, I would have edited my last post to add this, but I am unable to edit that post anymore.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

try going back further with the restore dates


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Went back as far as I could


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

you may be infected

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

I found my windows install disc yesterday so I went to format the drive and reinstall it fresh. When I formatted the hd partition (I used the slow option, which checks for errors) it froze up at 12%! So I turned off my comp and booted the disc again. This time I used the format partition (quick) option, which worked, and then reinstalled windows. When it got installed I tried to set up internet connnection but it wouldn't work no matter what I tried. I decided to start fresh and try to do a format and install windows again. I went back to the format (slow) option and now it is frozen at 13%. Does anyone know why this might be happening? I don't see how this can possibly be a virus - is my hd failing? I just don't see why my computer was running fine in safe mode if the hd is failing. ANY help is very appreciated! Thnx for all the help u guys have given so far!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

as long as your windows disk is not just a recovery disk

wipe the drive with killdisk

then format and install

http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

running fine in safe mode i would not have formatted as it was likly a driver or startup program problem


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

dai said:


> as long as your windows disk is not just a recovery disk
> 
> wipe the drive with killdisk
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, it is only a recovery disk. I just tried to see if I could somehow boot windows from it and I didn't find anything that would let me do that. 

Yeah you're right I probably shouldn't have formatted it. I just needed it to get fixed bc I am starting classes soon and tbh I didn't expect to have any problem installing windows  I expected to have a working, fresh installation within an hour... but obviously I can't catch a break )=

So I guess this is where we are... what would be my best option seeing as I can't boot it up to run any progs atm. is there any way I could boot windows from an external hard drive or something?

I installed openSUSE (a linux distro) now onto my laptop without any problem. But I need XP for various reasons (one of which being I'm not very familiar with linux, and I cannot figure out how to get linux to recognize my bluetooth mouse, which is essential).

So I am planning on burning the bootable ISO of killdisk onto a disc and then using that to wipe the drive. Unless there is a way to run it otherwise? I assume it wouldn't be a good idea to be running the program from the same drive that I am wiping, but you would know better than me... would that work?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Ok, 
so you freshly installed the XP on the computer after having problems and it worked fine. Then you weren't able to get online. Did you make sure that you had all the drivers installed. 
Right click on My Computer>Manage>Device Manager on left>
and see if you have any yellow question marks ? If you do then you will have to go to the dells website search up the drivers for your model of laptop and download/install them. 
If you installed SUSE then it automatically picksup the drivers which didn't come with the CD so it is going to work right off the back. In Windows its different and depends on what kind of Recovery CD you are using.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

I freshly installed it, but I wouldn't say it worked fine. I was unable to do the error checking format of the hd and had to use the (quick) option. But either way, all devices were working fine when I had it installed (first thing I checked after I realized I could not connect to the internet). It said something about tcp ip problems (idk what this is) when I tried to repair the connection it did not work. I'm not sure exactly what it said but I will try to reinstall windows tonight and if it happens again I will post the exact message.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Don't Reinstall windows just yet man have some faith lol
What kind of network is it wired or wifi? 
and what kind of message are you getting can you post the exact message about the tcp/ip?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Your HDD may well be going out. Try running a [URL="http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/"]Seatools[/URL] boot CD to test the drive


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

I reinstalled it and the ethernet and network and a few other drivers are missing. But how am I supposed to get these if I can't connect to the internet? Windows makes me so effing mad sometimes!! My comp should have been fixed when I first installed windows! )=


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

You can use someone else's computer to download the drivers off Dells site and then put them on usb or CD and install them on your computer. 
Do not loose the CD or USB after installing them comes handy.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

boookmark for future reference the dell instructions

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&docid=347576


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Hey guys. Sorry for my last post, I was mad at Windows, not any of you (=
I want to thank everyone who had provided help to me for this! You have all made my life a lot easier! I have Windows fresh installed but I am still having a few problems I hope someone can help with.

1) I am unable to get any mouses connected to my computer. At first I was trying to connect my bluetooth mouse to my computer (this is what I used before I had to reinstall windows) and it is having problems. Then I tried to use just a regular USB mouse to no avail. I am using my touchpad right now but I hate using it so I'm really hoping to figure this out. I installed some BT drivers but nothing seems to be fixing it. I checked the HID Device and it says it is working properly. When I try to set up a BT mouse I can get the computer to see the BT device, but it will then try to search for software and then install software for the mouse to work. It finds the software and attempts to install it but then I get this problem (with both the BT mouse and USB mouse):









2) I have the Intel PRO Wireless driver installed but it seems like my wireless connection constantly disconnects! This didn't happen before the reinstall of windows. (Also it appears this is a different driver than what I had before, as the icon at the right side of the taskbar is different).

3) According to my device manager, I still have a few drivers missing and I do not know what they are or where to get them. The Dell website helped a lot but still there are so many options and it's hard to find the right driver when it says unknown device. Here's a picture of my device manager:








I just want to make sure I have all the drivers and all of the functionality as I had before.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

you need to install the chipset driver

the kensington mouse crc error is the driver is corrupted

for unknown device id use this

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> you need to install the chipset driver
> 
> the kensington mouse crc error is the driver is corrupted
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will try to use that and see if I can identify the missing drivers.

Question: I looked under chipset on the Dell website drivers, and I see two possible drivers. 

Intel - Driver - Optional
Ricoh - Driver - Recommended

I normally would have gotten the Intel because I recognize Intel and b/c my computer has Intel Centrino Duo but why would it say Ricoh is recommended? Maybe I should get that one instead? But I told the website my computer model so you would think it would tell me the right one to get.

Also, one more problem I've been noticing... There have been common times when I'm online (Firefox) and the computer will get sluggish and it will tell me a script is unresponsive and allow me to kill it. Now every computer user experiences this from time to time, but it has been happening quite frequently (multiple times every time i use the browser for simple tasks) and I was wondering if some sort of software issue could be causing this.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Just installed the Intel Driver and rebooted. Now when I connect a USB mouse it does kind of a stuttered USB sound. If this makes any sense, it plays the first half of the USB connection sound, three times consecutively. I'm guessing this is some sort of USB error sound. Anyways, I can't get the USB mouse to connect so maybe I should have installed the Ricoh one?

Also, it seems like every other time I boot up the computer, it asks me to perform a Windows Genuine Advantage check. I always run it and it is successful, but it's quite annoying. Why does this keep popping up? I was hoping once I did this I wouldn't have to deal with this annoying message anymore!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

the Ricoh is usually the card reader

the chipset is intel so you need the intel inf driver for your model

what model laptop is it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

When connecting a USB device, you should hear a tone that goes up (bah Bum) meaning it is successfully connected the USB device. When you disconnect a USB device the tone goes down (Bah bum) Disconnected or pulled it out. You may be hearing the connecting sound followed by the disconnecting sound. Make sure you are plugging the USB mouse into the Back USB port of the computer and not the front as the front port is weaker.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> the Ricoh is usually the card reader
> 
> the chipset is intel so you need the intel inf driver for your model
> 
> what model laptop is it


I have a Dell XPS M1210.



spunk.funk said:


> When connecting a USB device, you should hear a tone that goes up (bah Bum) meaning it is successfully connected the USB device. When you disconnect a USB device the tone goes down (Bah bum) Disconnected or pulled it out. You may be hearing the connecting sound followed by the disconnecting sound. Make sure you are plugging the USB mouse into the Back USB port of the computer and not the front as the front port is weaker.


I know when I normally connect USB devices, I hear (bah bum), and when I disconnect it I hear it reversed (bum bah). But when I connect a mouse now, I am hearing (bah bah bah). It's the first sound repeated 3 times quickly. When I disconnect it, it plays the usual disconnect sound (bum bah). I have a laptop so all of my USB ports are on the side, not the front or back. But I have tried all of them and it doesn't appear that the ports are the problem, rather the software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

d/load and run the diagnostic

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=XPS_M1210&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> d/load and run the diagnostic
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=XPS_M1210&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


Tried that but I've no idea how to run the diagnostics. It unzips all the files to a folder but none of the files will run anything.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

i think you press f12 on a dell when booting to send it into the diagnostic

http://support.dell.com/support/top...&s=dhs&docid=A9E3A15597A04AFBB02EE16785D39C5C


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

dai said:


> i think you press f12 on a dell when booting to send it into the diagnostic
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/top...&s=dhs&docid=A9E3A15597A04AFBB02EE16785D39C5C


Thanks. I got it booted into Diagnostics and the test ran. There were a few errors:

Hard Drive -> DST Short Test -> Error Code 0146 (Error Code 0146)
System Memory -> WCMch Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)
System Memory -> WCMATS Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)
System Memory -> XMATS32 Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)

How do I know what these codes mean 

Any headway on this problem? I still am having issues getting USB/Bluetooth HID Devices to function, and my WiFi Connection seems to be interrupted often (this does not occur on other computers in the house) - might the WiFi issue be fixed with a different driver?

If this helps I recorded the sound it plays when I connect a USB Mouse and I have "attached" it (it is an .mp3 file compressed into .zip). I recorded this with my phone so it's not the best quality. My phone/mp3 players seem to connect fine to the computer though (=


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

The Memory test say that you have a bad stick of RAM. If you have more then one stick of RAM remove one of them, and download memtest ISO and make a boot disc and boot off of that and run the tests for each stick separately. To find out what the bad one is. The Hard Drive test suggest that there are bad clusters on the Hard Drive. This can be fixed once you have the RAM sorted out, go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and hit enter. In the Command Prompt type *chkdsk /f/r *and hit enter. Type a Y and reboot the computer. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any errors and block out bad clusters on the HDD.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



spunk.funk said:


> The Memory test say that you have a bad stick of RAM. If you have more then one stick of RAM remove one of them, and download memtest ISO and make a boot disc and boot off of that and run the tests for each stick separately. To find out what the bad one is. The Hard Drive test suggest that there are bad clusters on the Hard Drive. This can be fixed once you have the RAM sorted out, go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and hit enter. In the Command Prompt type *chkdsk /f/r *and hit enter. Type a Y and reboot the computer. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any errors and block out bad clusters on the HDD.


I was under the impression that RAM must be installed in pairs... meaning if I remove one of the sticks the computer will not function? Honestly I don't know why it would be saying I have bad RAM, from what I've experienced I'm not having any issues that would indicate that. The only real problems I'm having is USB mice will not connect, and wifi disconnects often. But those seem like problems that would be attributed to bad drivers, not bad RAM


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

bumppppppp


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

ram only has to be installed in pairs to run in dual mode

what you posted in post 29 

points to ram


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Okay I took out one stick of RAM and did the test
This is what it showed: 
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5589/img20100823025146.jpg
Does this mean that stick of RAM is bad?

I would rather not have to take the other one out and leave the first one in and do the test again, b/c the second RAM is located in a hard to reach spot, under the keyboard. ):


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

when you see red it needs replacing


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> when you see red it needs replacing


Okay so I guess I need to replace the one under the keyboard? What are the chances that the first one needs replacing too? I don't want to go through the trouble of removing the one under the keyboard, and then keeping the first one in and testing it all over again. Is there any way I can test the first one without having to remove the second one (keyboard one)? Also, I really don't know anything about RAM and I have a extra 1 GB RAM but I tried to put it in this laptop one time and it would not start up so maybe that RAM isn't compatible w/ this computer and I need to buy another one? Any help appreciated ty!

Also if any1 has any insight on the wireless connection problems, and the USB mouse problems I posted b4 then I could still use help for those (=

EDIT: Did any1 take a listen to the audio I posted before? I've never heard that sound b4 when I put in a USB mouse and I was wondering if anyone might know what it indicates.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

if you removed the easy stick and tested then it is the hard to get out one that needs replacing


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Okay, so I have replaced the bad stick of RAM and now the last three errors are no longer present:
System Memory -> WCMch Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)
System Memory -> WCMATS Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)
System Memory -> XMATS32 Test -> Error Code 0123 (Memory Integrity Test)
So I guess my RAM is on track. I ran the chkdsk but the Hard Drive DST Short Test still gives an error when I run Diagnostics:
Hard Drive -> DST Short Test -> Error Code 0146 (Error Code 0146)
It has me a little concerned... is this indicative of HD failing, or are there other things I can try? I really am trying to get this computer fixed of any problems. I have started online classes and I cannot afford if my computer stops working in the middle of the semester.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

the error code Error Code 0146 usually means the hard drive needs replacing


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Is there any other possibility before I invest in a new hd? One more question: is there any use for the olds (bad) stick of ram or should I just throw it away? And how do I get rid of ram, regular trash or what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

you could try a low level format on it by running killdisk and then try formatting it

to be certain of reliability replace

http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> you could try a low level format on it by running killdisk and then try formatting it
> 
> to be certain of reliability replace
> 
> http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


Thanks so much for all the help, I think I am going to order a replacement HD.
How do I dispose of my old RAM? Should I put it in the regular trash?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

the disposal depends on the policy where you live

here he local council has drop off points for toxic items


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Can anyone confirm this HD will work for my XPS M1210? I just want to make sure before I buy it. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/500GB-7200-Dell...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ceff924bf


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

it lists your model so it should be fine


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*

Thanks for the help everyone. I have installed my new HD and installed Windows/Drivers/etc. I have a question. I think I forgot to back up a few files from my old HD before I put in the new one. Now I could go through taking out the new one, replacing the old one, booting up, backing up the files to an external HD, and then putting the new one back in and restoring the files. I was just wondering:

Is there any way I can maybe take the old HD and add it to my other (Desktop) computer into another slot, and then transfer the files over to the Desktop? This way I wouldn't have to go through reinstalling the old HD back into my laptop. Also, I wouldn't have to re-do this whole process if I later realize that I forgot even more files. _I know it's possible to add other HDs to a Desktop, but I'm not sure if this particular HD would be compatible with my older desktop computer (it is also a Dell, Dell Dimension 8200). The laptops HD is smaller than the HD in my Desktop._ Or maybe is there a way to hook the old HD up as an external HD?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

you can hook up to the laptop as a external or slave it in a computer to save the items you need

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3743049&Sku=ULT40243

make sure it the correct one sata or ide version


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Problem*



dai said:


> you can hook up to the laptop as a external or slave it in a computer to save the items you need
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3743049&Sku=ULT40243
> 
> make sure it the correct one sata or ide version


It's a sata drive but my desktop is IDE I think ):
Any way I can get it hooked up in my desktop?

There's not much point in me shelling out for a casing, this drive could fail any day and I wouldn't risk using it as an external. Plus it's not very big anyways (only 80 GB).

EDIT: Sorry I keep asking so many things I hope you guys don't mind. ): Just trying to learn as much as I can but I think I'm makin progress


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Problem*

to connect it inside the computer you will need a 3.5 to 2.5 converter cable


----------

